# Photon Vibe



## tdukes (Oct 9, 2019)

It would be awesome if you could get the C100K duals in right angle PCB mount, but this pedal sounds great.

The design is silk screened onto the enclosure.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow thats cool! Did you burn your own silkscreen just for the Photon Vibe?


----------



## Barry (Oct 9, 2019)

That looks great, I've thought about taking a silkscreen class


----------



## tdukes (Oct 10, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Wow thats cool! Did you burn your own silkscreen just for the Photon Vibe?



Yes. I made three of them.



Barry said:


> That looks great, I've thought about taking a silkscreen class



I just started doing them. I am still not good at getting the screens clean enough. I think some of it is a feel thing with how thick you get the emulsion and doing one screen every six months isn't enough practice. I just need to make more pedals! I have been distracted finishing an acoustic guitar though.


----------



## CanadianDave (Oct 10, 2019)

Props for making a silk screen. I used to make them with the photo emulsion, and it was a lot of work.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Very classy look.  You got that fancy anodized nut from BLMS?


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 10, 2019)

Man that looks great , awesome job on the silk screen !

Mike


----------



## tdukes (Oct 11, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very classy look.  You got that fancy anodized nut from BLMS?



Yes. And the knobs too. Those knobs are "the falcon." I have decided I like them better than the magpie because of the line goes down then side. I just wish the falcon came in all the colors the magpie does.

Todd D.


----------

